# Off Shore Skyscrapers



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

What do you guys think about off shore suburbs skyscrapers built on piers sticking out of the ocean.I think that they would be alot cooler that traditonal suburbs.kind of like oil platform like this.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

good idea but who will live there ?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

I'd live there, but only if they made a bridge or tunnel or something, haha


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

lots of people you could build a cluster of them and a bridge to the city you would'nt put it in the middle of nowhere you would put it off the coast of a big city and lots of people would live in them just like a suburb over the ocean


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

well...thats kinda odd...but much more likely is man made islands, which already happens


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

:down: odd but a great idea for prisoners kay:


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Well i can only think of the Burj al Arab...maybe Dubai could build more


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well i heared of plans for city ships (only for the super rich!)


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

cardiff said:


> Well i heared of plans for city ships (only for the super rich!)


Well they have the ResidenSea(The World).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Back in the 1990s the Bionic Tower proposed for Hong Kong was supposed to rise over a km above the harbour. The building would be built off shore from the city.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's the same for the Millennium Tower in Tokyo.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

12231989 said:


> What do you guys think about off shore suburbs skyscrapers built on piers sticking out of the ocean.I think that they would be alot cooler that traditonal suburbs.kind of like oil platform like this.


Whats the point?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Back in the 1990s the Bionic Tower proposed for Hong Kong was supposed to rise over a km above the harbour. The building would be built off shore from the city.


That was also proposed in Shanghai.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

best thread ever


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Siopao said:


> :down: odd but a great idea for prisoners kay:


ever heard of Alcatraz?


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

I think Dubai is planning to build a couple 200 story buildings out in the Indian ocean

:rofl:


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

Wouldn't be harder to build skyscrapers in the ocean due to increased winds?


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

commuting wouldn't be a problem


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cee_em_bee said:


> Wouldn't be harder to build skyscrapers in the ocean due to increased winds?


Winds shouldn't be a problem if they are built off shore close to the city. Wind tunnel testing should be able to solve this problem.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Really want to see the Millenium Tower and Bionic Tower to be built. Be it in HK, Shanghai or Tokyo, these two buildings will be a great addtion for these three cities' skylines.


----------

